

Neo Keyboard Layout for Programmers - nyellin
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:Neo_2.0-Tastaturbelegung_Ebene3.svg

======
nyellin
The Neo layout is overlaid on top of your existing keys. You use a modifier
key to toggle the second layer.

More resources:

* Homepage (German): <http://www.neo-layout.org/>

* Wikipedia: [https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Keyboard_layo...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Neo)

* English introduction: <http://pebbles.schattenlauf.de/layout/index_us.html>

